# 1000th Post



## boxerulez (14/12/16)

Just realised I was on 999 posts.

Now it is 1000.

Thanks to everyone on here making it a special journey quitting smoking!

Here is to the next 1000 posts.




Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (14/12/16)

Great stuff @boxerulez 
Thanks for being such a great member and contributor here!
Onward and upward

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (14/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Just realised I was on 999 posts.
> 
> Now it is 1000.
> 
> ...


I wasnt going to say anything, but saw I was on 1799 posts and thought I'd make it 1800. 
Congrats, all the best, enjoy the road less travelled.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/12/16)

Well done to you sir!
Such a great contributor



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

Awesome stuff @boxerulez ! I get a strange sense of achievement when I hit a post milestone. I think that's why I talk so much crap on the forums...

Speaking of which, I noticed @Silver is almost on 22222!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Awesome stuff @boxerulez ! I get a strange sense of achievement when I hit a post milestone. I think that's why I talk so much crap on the forums...
> 
> Speaking of which, I noticed @Silver is almost on 22222!!



Lol, what you saying about me @Stosta ?
Hehe


----------



## boxerulez (15/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Awesome stuff @boxerulez ! I get a strange sense of achievement when I hit a post milestone. I think that's why I talk so much crap on the forums...
> 
> Speaking of which, I noticed @Silver is almost on 22222!!


Damn at therate I post thatll happen in 10 years maybe....

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> Lol, what you saying about me @Stosta ?
> Hehe


Hahaha! I forgot to add *All information correct at the time of recording*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Damn at therate I post thatll happen in 10 years maybe....
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



Its not the quantity but the quality that counts @boxerulez !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (15/12/16)

Congrats man, your posting rate is much fater than mine

Always believed in the two ears one mouth mantra.

So I wonder, I have 8 fingers and 2 thumbs, so no excuse to not type more!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## picautomaton (15/12/16)

Well done @boxerulez , you deserve vape mail

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (15/12/16)

picautomaton said:


> Well done @boxerulez , you deserve vape mail


Can I send you my delivery address?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

